# How do I change the resolution of Counter Strike Source without opening the game?



## Rude

I accidentally switch my resolution to one that is not supported by my monitor. Now, every time I try to open Counter Strike Source, the message "Input Not Supported" keeps appearing. Is there a way to change the resolution without uninstalling it?


----------



## Chainedlord

Hey bud i joined these forums just for you and your solution is this,

right click you game in steam 
go down to properties
click set launch options
in there type 
-width 640 height 480 or width 1024 height 768
or etc. 
make sure you use - before every the word width every time


----------



## mimo2005

Chainedlord said:


> Hey bud i joined these forums just for you and your solution is this,
> 
> right click you game in steam
> go down to properties
> click set launch options
> in there type
> -width 640 height 480 or width 1024 height 768
> or etc.
> make sure you use - before every the word width every time


Awsome , thanks for your dedication , hope this help his problem.


----------



## fleetheseen

Chainedlord said:


> Hey bud i joined these forums just for you and your solution is this,
> 
> right click you game in steam
> go down to properties
> click set launch options
> in there type
> -width 640 height 480 or width 1024 height 768
> or etc.
> make sure you use - before every the word width every time



THANKS CHAINEDLORD , i joined these forums just to thank you man ,was browsing around with google, spotted your post and it works LIKE A CHARM!!!!


THANKS DUDE!!!


----------



## Gameface

Had to make an account for this even if it was 4 years ago haha thanks brah


----------

